# Need rec for movie on life of Jesus for 7 yo



## MMasztal (May 12, 2007)

Anything appropriate on the life of Jesus for my 7 yr old twins?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 12, 2007)

Hi Mike,

As the Reformed and Presbyterian churches understand the 2nd commandment, visual representations of any person of the deity are forbidden. 

Here's an essay by my colleague David VanDrunen that addresses this topic.

Best,

rsc


----------



## reformedman (May 12, 2007)

Narratives would be better, not visual movies but books instead, without images of Christ. The WCF study guide for students has the best explaination in my opinion of why the images should be avoided.


----------

